# Installer application via terminal.



## Mac_Sim (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai donc l'apple tv 2depuis peu, j'ai réussi à la jailbreaker grâce à 1 mini usb mais impossible d'installer quoique ce soit via le terminal.Je rentre bien ssh root@192.... 
puis plus rien jusqu'au message Timed out.J'ai lu sur un forum que c'était peut être du à 1 firewall d'installé mais j'en ai pas d'installé.J'ai même essayé le ping mais il ne reçoit rien.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?
Merci d'avance.


----------

